# 'ridiculously Drunk': Canadian Sorry For Spraying Paint On Ancient Thai Wall



## metro_qt (Oct 23, 2018)

A Canadian who was arrested in northern Thailand for spraying paint on an ancient wall says she's sorry for what she did and terrified about what comes next.

Brittney Schneider, 22, was in Chiang Mai last Thursday when she said she and some others got "ridiculously drunk." They started to walk back to their hostel, but came across a bottle of spray paint and picked it up.

"I came to as I finished writing the B and I stopped because I knew it was bad," she said Tuesday in an email interview with The Canadian Press. "But it was already too late."

Security camera footage shows Schneider, who is from Grande Prairie, Alta., and Furlong Lee, 23, spraying paint on the walls of the Tha Pae Gate in the city of Chiang Mai.

They have been charged with vandalizing registered ancient artifacts, which carries a penalty of up to 10 years in prison and a fine of one million baht ($40,000).

Police said Lee, who is from Liverpool, England, admitted that he wrote "Scouser Lee" on the wall, while Schneider wrote the letter "B" underneath it.

The 13th-century Tha Pae Gate is part of an ancient wall that forms a square around Chiang Mai's inner city.

After they sprayed the wall, they walked back to the hostel and went to sleep, Schneider said.


...
Good luck girl! 10 years in a Thai Jail is no joke!


----------



## sharentu (Oct 23, 2018)

i am so tired of the entitlement.  just trash, so disrespectful to everyone else. too bad they don't cane folks in this country.


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 23, 2018)

sharentu said:


> i am so tired of the entitlement.  just trash, so disrespectful to everyone else. too bad they don't cane folks in this country.


You're right.
I just read that she/they won't get maximum sentence (or probably any meaningful sentence) because of the thousands of tourists to Thailand each year.

Thailand doesn't want to mess with its future tourist dollars


----------



## nysister (Oct 23, 2018)

They should put her away for at least a year. Maybe she'll eat something bad and croak. Save oxygen for the rest of us. {Shrug}


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 23, 2018)

nysister said:


> They should put her away for at least a year. Maybe she'll eat something bad and croak. Save oxygen for the rest of us. {Shrug}


Lol Harsh!!!!
They said because she is Canadian,  she gets Canadian treatment while in jail, rather than Thai treatment...which is 3 square meals a day, and making sure her needs are met...


----------



## nysister (Oct 23, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Lol Harsh!!!!
> They said because she is Canadian,  she gets Canadian treatment while in jail, rather than Thai treatment...which is 3 square meals a day, and making sure her needs are met...



I'm just tired of the extreme entitlement. If you're going to spray paint a wall when you're drunk, you should avoid being drunk, especially in other countries. 

I wonder if she'd make that mistake in Canada...hmmmm


----------



## scoobygirl (Oct 24, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> A Canadian who was arrested in northern Thailand for spraying paint on an ancient wall says she's sorry for what she did and terrified about what comes next.
> 
> Brittney Schneider, 22, was in Chiang Mai last Thursday when she said she and some others got "ridiculously drunk." They started to walk back to their hostel, *but came across a bottle of spray paint and picked it up.*
> 
> ...



 On the bolded. I don't believe her. They just happened to find a random can of black spray paint lying around and said what the heck lets deface these walls? I think they paint can was theirs and this was some pre-planned foolishness.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Oct 24, 2018)

You’re still responsible for your actions while under the influence of alcohol or whatever substance you chose to consider. Bon Voyage.


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 24, 2018)

nysister said:


> I'm just tired of the extreme entitlement. If you're going to spray paint a wall when you're drunk, you should avoid being drunk, especially in other countries.
> 
> I wonder if she'd make that mistake in Canada...hmmmm


You know what? You're right. If you can't handle your liquor, these are the comsequences..and her mom seems to think she's an angel who would never do something like this at home


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 24, 2018)

scoobygirl said:


> On the bolded. I don't believe her. They just happened to find a random can of black spray paint lying around and said what the heck lets deface these walls? I think they paint can was theirs and this was some pre-planned foolishness.


I know right? Randomly and conveniently finding a spray paint can in a country where the punishment for spray painting walls is jail..


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 24, 2018)

BackToMyRoots said:


> You’re still responsible for your actions while under the influence of alcohol or whatever substance you chose to consider. Bon Voyage.


My question is as a mother, her problems are now her mother's problems... is this what you sign up for as a parent?


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 25, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> You know what? You're right. If you can't handle your liquor, these are the comsequences..and her mom seems to think she's an angel who would never do something like this at home



When your child is facing foreign jail time, pretty much every mom would instantly become their kids PR agent and say only sympathetic things to the media. The mom or the daughter would have to have serious mental illness where they’ve done terrible damage to their relationship to do otherwise. 

Canadians love having the moral high ground over Americans at the international level, I’m sure nationally her people don’t like this negative publicity.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 25, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> When your child is facing foreign jail time, pretty much every mom would instantly become their kids PR agent and say only sympathetic things to the media. The mom or the daughter would have to have serious mental illness where they’ve done terrible damage to their relationship to do otherwise.
> 
> Canadians love having the moral high ground over Americans at the international level, I’m sure nationally her people don’t like this negative publicity.


true


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 27, 2018)

She's a white woman she won't do much time. LOL.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Oct 29, 2018)

They should make an example of her, like that boy who was caned for tagging in Singapore.

White folks need to learn how to act in other countries.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 29, 2018)

OMG!!!!! They destroyed a piece of history. Throw the entire book of the law at them. You gon learn you don't get to do whatever you like in other peoples countries just cos you white.

WTF does scouser lee mean anyway....


----------



## Lady S (Oct 29, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> OMG!!!!! *They destroyed a piece of history.* Throw the entire book of the law at them. You gon learn you don't get to do whatever you like in other peoples countries just cos you white.
> 
> WTF does scouser lee mean anyway....


Absolutely.  That gate dates back to the 13th century.   Unbelievable.  You have tons of people who would love to have the opportunity to see other countries and the historical monuments in those countries and you have this dingbat being not only unappreciative, but complete disrespectful. Ugh.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Oct 29, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> When your child is facing foreign jail time, pretty much every mom would instantly become their kids PR agent and say only sympathetic things to the media. The mom or the daughter would have to have serious mental illness where they’ve done terrible damage to their relationship to do otherwise.
> 
> Canadians love having the moral high ground over Americans at the international level, I’m sure nationally her people don’t like this negative publicity.




I’m shocked this was a Canadian. I thought it was Americans. 

Side note. I heard Canadians put the Canadian flag in thier backpack to distinguish them from Americans, when traveling


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow. I never understand being so far from home and being destructive and breaking laws. WTF


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Nov 3, 2018)

msbettyboop said:


> WTF does scouser lee mean anyway....



A Scouser is slang for Liverpudlian, someone from the North  England city of Liverpool.

Lee is just his name.


----------



## Petal26 (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't get their need to break and destroy  at home or abroad.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 3, 2018)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> I’m shocked this was a Canadian. I thought it was Americans.
> 
> Side note. I heard Canadians put the Canadian flag in thier backpack to distinguish them from Americans, when traveling


Yes actually...a lot of canadians do this...


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 3, 2018)

Lady S said:


> Absolutely.  That gate dates back to the 13th century.   Unbelievable.  You have tons of people who would love to have the opportunity to see other countries and the historical monuments in those countries and you have this dingbat being not only unappreciative, but complete disrespectful. Ugh.


That's what's most disgusting...and this girl wanted to make a career of travelling the world and documenting it.....


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 4, 2018)

SoopremeBeing said:


> They should make an example of her, like that boy who was caned for tagging in Singapore.
> 
> White folks need to learn how to act in other countries.


Too bad it didn't happen in Singapore.  They don't play in Singapore.


----------

